# Schatten dualie insider



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

Does anyone have or had any experience with this pickup? Not a lot of reviews out there.
http://www.schattendesign.com/guitar.htm

I'm thinking of getting one. I have tried the JJB which is a good pickup but just not meant for this guitar. Not crazy about a sound hole or under saddle so thought I would try this.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's okay, but it's still just a stick on soundboard transducer so it will need some experimenting with placement, amount of adhesive (less is more), and EQ. I had them in a mandolin and guitar for years as backup for a condenser mic and they worked great. (I use mostly K&K and Rare Earth pickups these days.) They're cheap, easy to install, indestructible, and Cdn made.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have one in my Larrivee and it sounds great. Like any soundboard transducer live venues may cause feedback problems if not controlled with eq to dial out the offending frequencies.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Schatten passive HFN in my Martin 0015. Excellent pickup.


----------



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. 

I'm putting this pickup into an Alvarez AF60. I installed a JJB Prestige 330 which is very similar to a K&K pure mini but the E and A strings are out of balance with the others. Quiet and weak. So I removed it thinking it was either a bad transducer or not enough glue on installation. JJB Electronics replaced it for free. I installed it again using a little more glue this time but I am having the exact same issue again. It's has to be something in the guitar because I have K&K's and JJB's in other guitars that I have installed myself and they sound good.

This isn't my #1 guitar so I use it mainly at home. I don't need a lot of volume but I like the chorus effect for some stuff I do so that's why I amplify. Hopefully the Schatten will be OK for that.


----------

